# Egg Laying Frequency



## saukee9 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello! My female Russian Tortoise laid eggs on October 24th. It was here first clutch with us (we have had her for two years) and she laid two eggs. Today I saw her digging with her back legs again. Will she lay another clutch so soon?


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Nov 22, 2014)

She might - that's not uncommon at all for them to lay every four weeks or so. Is her first clutch fertile?


----------



## saukee9 (Nov 24, 2014)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> She might - that's not uncommon at all for them to lay every four weeks or so. Is her first clutch fertile?


I'm not sure. Our light to candle them just came this weekend. I am planning to check tonight. I will update. I haven't seen here do it again. Maybe I just caught her in a moment.....Hummmm


----------



## Jlant85 (Dec 3, 2014)

Here you go =) Hope this helps.

http://www.russiantortoise.net/egg_development.htm


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 4, 2014)

I think what Kimber was asking, Becky, was, "Is she in with a male?"


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Dec 11, 2014)

My females laid several clutches, either 2, 3, or 4 weeks apart (depending on which female). They each seem to have their own cycle of length between clutches.


----------

